# Nissan Leaf Wins 2011 World Car of the Year Award



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Chevrolet may be proud of its World Green Car of the Year award for the Volt, but it was Nissan who took even bigger honors taking home the World Car of the Year Award for 2011 for the Leaf electric car.

The Volt wasn't even in the running for the more prestigious World Car title, however, competing instead against the Audi A8 and the BMW 5 Series – arguably the most 'mainstream' of the three nominees.

Nissan's victory isn't all that surprising after the Leaf was named the European Car of the Year for 2011 earlier this year.

The Leaf is widely touted as the first mass produced and mainstream electric vehicle, and priced at $32,780 it's not unaffordable for normal consumers. Making it even more attainable is a $7,500 federal tax credit.

The Leaf can travel up to 100 miles on a single charge, and can be charged up to 80 percent in just 30 minutes using a special quick charger. Traditional charging takes about 8 hours. Power for the car comes from a lithium-ion battery pack with 80kW/280Nm, (107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque).

More: *Nissan Leaf Wins 2011 World Car of the Year Award* on AutoGuide.com


----------

